# hermie hash?



## shuggy4105 (Jun 18, 2007)

i have a hermie which is on day33, what i want to know is-should i wait untill the hermie has ended flower or make hash with it now? he/she is covered  in trichs right now and i have it out of my grow room, and in quarintine, although i think it may have pollinated my sensimielia :shocked:  allready.
i`ll keep the female which has been pollinated and grow it out till harvest, it should still produce good bud and  it has a half meter cola on top which has escaped the pollen:woohoo: .
anyway back to the hermie, should i give it the chop now and make hash or wait?
cheers:spit:


----------



## the_riz (Jun 18, 2007)

*Hey shug, that bites man its a shame youre sensimielia may have been pollonated  but not all is lost, 

Id definetly try and keep it seperate, but flower it completely, as you really wanna get the most out of the harvest as possible, especially making hash.

some pictures would help, but if youre on day 33 of flower, thats just over 4 weeks, your'e plant may be covered in trichoma's but they probably wont contain a 16th of the ammount of THC if any at all so the quality of hash would probably not be worth it.

I may be wrong, ive never had a hermie but you definetly wanna grow your plants out every time, as the plant needs the last 2 weeks of flowering to produce the THC chemical from the CBD's. 

my two cents, i hope that helps  *


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 18, 2007)

if i was to place it outside on my balcony-bearing in mind it`s over 5ft, then allow nature to do it`s thing, would that work? we have long days here right now, so would it revert back to veg or would it force it to finish flower quicker?
i allready have another hermie out on the balcony which is around 4ft, and seems to be doing good with minimal attention, and is showing pre-flowers popping up everywhere.
my 2 grow spaces are being used,1 for the flower obviously and the other has my cfl`s with ten "up and coming" kids.( i like to use HI flourescents for the beggining of the grow, before moving to the 400w hps.)
this seems to be my only option as i don`t want to keep it in the house to further pollinate my fine ladies. heres some pics of the culprit Riz.
i don`t have a problem with neighbours, etc.
let me know your oppinions dudes:doh: :shocked: :stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## HYDRO333 (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice Plant Man How Much U Think U Guna Get Of The First Pic One!!!!!


----------



## the_riz (Jun 19, 2007)

*Sorry dude i dont mean to sound ignorant but ive read your post and i dont really understand your problem?

Are you running out of space? the days are long here so putting it out on the balcony would give you probably 17 hours of light.. im not sure why you'd wanna do that to a flowering plant?  *


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

He doesn't want to keep the hermie in his flowering room with his females, so they don't get pollenated.


----------



## the_riz (Jun 19, 2007)

*Ah my bad, sorry, just woke up lol.. err, then i dont really have any suggestions  sorry dude.. that really is a sticky icky situation lol  *


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

I hope its not a sticky icky situation. Cause I don't want to be in that situation. lol.


----------



## Draston (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd say go ahead and make the hash. I made hash with pure males a few weeks back and it got me fucked. You'll get more hash since you have "some" bud growing on the plants. Def worth a try.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 19, 2007)

that`s cool Riz,lol. yeah i want to keep it for hash but i`ve been told i should grow it out to the end of flower, or it won`t be worth it, i.e bad quality hash.
as i allready have a hermie growing on the balcony which is beggining to show pre-flowers, i was wondering what would happen to the other hermie that`s 4 weeks into flower. would "it" revert back to veg or force it to flower faster?
there are quite a few trichs covering the bud and surounding leaves, but i don`t want crap hash, should i grow it out on the balcony, or give it the chop now and do the "gumby method"?
one thing is for sure-it`s not staying in my house, i don`t want further pollination of my remaining gals(which have been pollinated). 
i have the kids in veg and this is all the more knoledge i`ll have for their flowering phase, and grow myself some sensimielia. God Willing...
cheers for the reply so far all, and Draston,that was with males you made the hash right? and if that got you stoned then my she-men should produce better than that. i just don`t want to give it the chop now when if i could wait another couple of weeks and have more potent hash. is there any way to quicken the flowering process?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Jun 19, 2007)

HYDRO333 said:
			
		

> Nice Plant Man How Much U Think U Guna Get Of The First Pic One!!!!!


it`s all the same plant dude, and as for how much hash i`ll get...don`t have a clue man. i`ll keep you updated,  cheers:spit:


----------

